# suche Infos zum Studentenpfad (X13)



## LocoFanatic (23. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich suche Informationen über den Studentenpfad (X13) von Göttingen bis Marburg. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Streckenführung und Beschilderung? Vlt sogar GPS-Track?! (habe im Netz nur 2 unvollständige, teilweise widersprechende Tracks gefunden)

Lohnt sich die Strecke überhaupt als Mehrtagestour per MTB oder ist man mit dem Trecking- oder Rennrad besser unterwegs?
Ich würde mich sehr über euer Hilfe und Anregungen freuen.
Besten Dank!


----------



## cschaeff (24. September 2014)

Hallo,
kenne die Strecke zwischen Hann. Münden und Edersee ganz gut. Dort ist der X13 sehr oft ein schmaler Wanderpfad. Ich würde schätzen rd. 1/3 Singletrail und 2/3 Schotter. Auf alle Fälle mit dem MTB machen, da recht anspruchsvoll (Wurzeln, steile Rampen, einige Schiebestücke). Wegbeschaffenheit schlecht einzuschätzen (Forstarbeiten, Schlamm, Brennnesseln,...). Ich kalkuliere da immer mit 10 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (einschl. Pausen). 
Markierung ist eigentlich recht gut, ich fahre ohne GPS und habe die Topografische Karte 1:50.000 dabei.
Stadtgebiet Kassel könnte man nördlich umfahren (über Simmershausen, Vellmar, Ahnatal,...).
Beste Jahreszeit Mai/Juni (keine Brennnesseln).
Insgesamt bestimmt lohnend, viel Waldanteil, hat was von Schnitzeljagd (wo ist das X ?).
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (24. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Info! Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.


----------



## Nordhessen90 (20. Juli 2015)

Und hast du die Tour mal gemacht? Wollte mal von fritzlar bis Gießen fahren. Bis zum edersee kenne ich mich noch aus. Danach eher nicht so. Wie ist die Beschilderung?


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. Juli 2015)

Moin.
War eigentlich dieses Jahr als Belohnung nach schriftlichem Examen geplant. Leider ist mir ein Schlüsselbeinbruch dazwischengekommen.
Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben. Also nächstes Jahr! Werde dann berichten.

Habe inzwischen einen GPS-Track ausgearbeitet, bin aber natürlich an weiteren Infos interessiert!


----------



## Nordhessen90 (20. Juli 2015)

Okay. Werde glaube aber jetzt doch nicht den studentenpfad nehmen sondern erstmal den kellerwaldsteig fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit biken im kellerwald.? Ist ja eigentlich nen reiner Wanderwege.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. August 2015)

der hat es Teilweise richtig in sich!


----------



## humhum (30. September 2017)

Seid Ihr den Pfad inzwischen mal geradelt und habt Erfahrungen sammeln können?
@LocoFanatic: Hast Du Deine GPS-Daten irgendwo veröffentlicht?

Das Umfassenste, was ich bisher bzgl. X13 finden konnte, ist diese Zusammenfassung hier:
https://www.traildino.de/trace/continents-europe/countries-germany/trails-Studentenpfad


----------

